
Open and Closed - Straubiz
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/03/open-and-closed.html
======
hexis
I hadn't really noticed before, but USV has put together a really strong
portfolio of companies. I'm usually somewhat skeptical of bringing on
investors, but USV seems to be doing something right.
<http://www.usv.com/investments/>

------
jdp23
Interesting. Does anybody know if there was a specific event that led to them
deciding to go public with this investment now, or just a general feeling that
it's time?

------
nmaio
I absolutely adore and respect people who are able to keep their lips sealed
as if it were second nature. It's a rare quality to possess. Love it.

